# Butts on a Weber Kettle



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Could anyone point me to a step by step on how to smoke a butt on a Weber kettle grill? I want to make pulled pork but past attempts on my gas grill have not been successful.

My available tools:
Weber Kettle (20+")
Regular Grill Grate (not hinged)
Chimney Starter and the necessary charcoal
Remote thermometer
I can go get whatever kind of wood chips / chunks are needed
Patience


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, I just went and picked up a 10lb pork butt from the butcher during lunch. Here is how I plan on doing it.

I will take it home and put on a dry rub and probably inject it with 8 parts apple juice and 1 part apple cider vinegar. Maybe dissolve a little rub seasoning in the apple juice and apple cider vinegar before I inject it. Then I will bring the smoker up to temp 225-250 and put it in. I will probably use hickory or apple wood to smoke. I will then spritz it with a little apple juice as it cooks every hour or two. When it gets up to temperatue and before it falls apart I will get it out and let it rest on the counter for a while before I either pull it or slice it. Just depends on how I am feeling at the time.

Let me know how yours turns out. If I remember I will snap a few shots of mine before, during and after. 

Darin


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Ok FM showed you the brine/marinate. Now here's how you set up the weber kettle. Divide the charcoal crate in 2 sides, the handle side should have enough room for a alluminum tray fill with hot water, then the other side should have haft lit charcoal and half unlit charcoal. Put the meat on the dripping pan side away from the heat. Open all the bottom vents and half of the top vent, and put the top vents on the meat side. Rotate the meat 180* every hour. For a 22" weber kettle, a 1.5 chimney should last you a while. Put 3/4 unlit in, then light the other 3/4 separate then pure that over the top of the unlit. And please use a sheet of paper towel ball up, drizzle a little cooking oil to light up the charcoal, and not feul. I have done ribs/butts/turkey/whole chicken this way. The water tray provides enough moisture that you don't even need to squirt. Youtube BBQ pit boys, they have cool bbq vids. Hope that helps.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Are you guys using lump charcoal or brickets? Only use the lump anymore for smoking.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you Finger_Mullet and Crawfish. Those were exactly the kind of guidance I was looking for. If I'm doing a butt to make pulled pork about what internal temp should I get it to before pulling it off the grill and letting it rest? Also...when I rest it, should I tent it w/ foil or just leave it uncovered? Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/recipesButt.html

I use my own rub but got the idea of apple juice and vinegar from this site. I do not use that type of BBQ sauce. Being from NC you know what I use. 

Mine is in the fridge waiting to meet the smoker in the morning. Good luck!!!! I have never used a Webber so I would not know how to start.

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Thank you Finger_Mullet and Crawfish. Those were exactly the kind of guidance I was looking for. If I'm doing a butt to make pulled pork about what internal temp should I get it to before pulling it off the grill and letting it rest? Also...when I rest it, should I tent it w/ foil or just leave it uncovered? Thanks, Mark.


For pulled pork I always get to 205 or better. For sliced or chopped 190-195 will do. I rather have pulled myself.


----------

